# mmmm...creamy



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

It's on boys and girls. Monarch Pass has been getting hammered since yesterday morning and with more on the way I am feeling giddy. Hope all of you are out enjoying your local mountain play zone. Cheers.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

hey mike,

how is the snow pack on the pass? with this storm i was thinking of heading down next weekend, to ski one day on monarch, another on the south side of pass, power line area. Let us know how much they get after this storm. 

I LOVE BIG DUMPS


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I skied the Powerline this morning before work. It snowed about 6" last night. At 7am this morning it started snowing again...hard. The Powerline skied great. Good coverage, pretty supportive for this time of year. I think it is going to be good this weekend. If we get another 6-8" out of this system today/tonight. The weekend will be stellar. Come on down...


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Its tempting. We had Berthoud Pass in our sights, but looks like a good avlanche cycle may keep us from some of our favorite runs...So, might hit the LEGEND. Will pray for more snow for next weekend, if you guys get the 2-3 feet of goods at the end of this w/e, we will be there for sure. Hopefully see ya up there. cheers.


----------

